# Western Controller Issue? Fuses?



## Fireandsnow (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok I bought this plow and wiring installed everything and went to test it out and found our there was a major wiring issue, which blew the controller fuses? We fixed all of the wiring issues and found that the controller was dead. Lucky me the plow came with two controllers put the other one in and everything is great.

My question is repairing the remote, i swear the wiring schematic trouble shooting says to replace the F1 and F2 fuses in the controller but when I went to the western dealer they told me that what i thought was fuses on the mother board of the remote were not fuses and i was going to have to buy a whole new mother board?

Question Comments?
If you look close there are arrows pointing to what I thought were fuses.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Radio Shack used to have the fuses. I have never found a Fisher/Western dealer that has them. Might be able to order online. There are some numbers on them. I have a few extras from when I searched for them.


----------



## Fireandsnow (Jan 6, 2012)

Flipper;1405692 said:


> Radio Shack used to have the fuses. I have never found a Fisher/Western dealer that has them. Might be able to order online. There are some numbers on them. I have a few extras from when I searched for them.


So indeed those are Fuses?


----------



## monsterfords79 (Jan 12, 2012)

Im having the same problem with my MVP Plus but i just installed my wiring yesterday I have power to the plow , the headlights work everything but the remote wont power up. does anyone know what could be wrong.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Had the same problem, we had to replace the controller. The cost of the control board is about the same as the entire unit. Se we kept the old one for spare parts.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh sorry, fireandsnow ,F1 and F2 are fuses. Western part # 69190. sold in packs of five. Do an internet search to find a supplier. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fireandsnow (Jan 6, 2012)

FourDiamond;1412709 said:


> Oh sorry, fireandsnow ,F1 and F2 are fuses. Western part # 69190. sold in packs of five. Do an internet search to find a supplier. Hope that helps.


Yes this helps a ton thank you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

have those fuses in stock sold individually payup Call 8884482464 Ask for Kim.


----------

